# Dios mediante



## areaponroy

Bonjour à tous,

Pouvez-vous me dire que signifie "estaré retornando dios" ?

Merci d'avance.

Cdlt,


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Est-ce que ce ne serait pas plutôt "¿estará retornando Dios" = "Dieu serait-il de retour?"
Retorno = retour - http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/retorno


----------



## areaponroy

Bonjour Tina,

Merci mais je ne pense pas, car le contexte est le suivant "Estaré retornando dios mediante la semana entrante". Il s'agit peut être simplement d'une expression signifiant qu'elle sera de retour.

Bonne journée,


----------



## Tina.Irun

Rebonjour.
Il manquait quelque chose.... En fait, l'expressión est : "*Dios mediante*" = si Dieu le veut
La traduction est : "je serait de retour, si Dieu le veut, la semaine prochaine".
"Dios mediante" est utilisé par les personnes religieuses.


----------



## areaponroy

Merci beaucoup Tina


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*Dios mediante*, *Primero Dios *ou* Si Dios quiere *(Si Dieu le veut) sont des expressions courantes au Mexique, non seulement pour les personnes croyantes... c'est presqu'un automatisme.


----------



## saintest66

Un matiz: mediante supone un medio de conseguir algo; aquí lo más acertado es 'grâce à Dieu" es decir por su actuación activa si vale este modo de hablar.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Saintest,

J'ai bien peur que "grâce à Dieu" donne plutôt l'impression d'un profond soulagement plus que de refléter son rôle d'intermédiaire dans l'affaire.

Juste une opinion. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## saintest66

Bonsoir Gévy, tout dépend du contexte; 'grâce à Dieu' que répétait à tout bout de champ ma grand mère française alors que l'Espagnole répétait 'válgame Dios'; d'ailleurs, je crois qu'il faudrait insister pour que les intervenants soient plus explicites, grâce aux clics, c'est vite fait.
Salut


----------



## joa22co

Hola!!
En colombia la expresion: dios mediante se utiliza como sinónimo de : si dios quiere(si dieu le veut, o de: queriendo dios, es verdad que es un automatismo, no se necesita ser creyente para decirlo.
Saludos

Hola, 
Como lo dice gévy, gracias a dios expresa un alivio con respecto a algo ya pasado, mientras que dios mediante su usa con respeto a algo futuro
Gracias a Dios llegué bien
Llegaré el lunes, dios mediante.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
J'hésite à donner trop d'indications car il s'agit de traduire des expressions et non pas de les analyser (ce que font les forums espagnol et français).

Pour revenir à "Dios mediante", c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'être croyant pour en faire usage mais cette expression est utilisée par des personnes éduquées dans le catholicisme traditionnel. Elle transmet l'idée que Dieu décide de notre sort et que "nous arriverons à bon port si Dieu le veut."

Je suis d'accord avec Gévy: "grâce à Dieu" exprime le soulagement.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Les personnes éduquées dans le catholicisme traditionnel disaient aussi :"*avec l'aide de Dieu*".


----------



## saintest66

Chères Tina et Gévy; 'grâce à Dieu' exprimerait vraiment le soulagement s'il était suivi d'un '!'. Évidemment, vous ne la confondez pas avec par exemple: "grâces soient rendues au Ciel!". La formule neutre indique que c'est par son entremise que quelque chose a été obtenu; c'est exactement le sens du joli et trop rare 'mediante' et ce que dit aussi l'expression française "grâce à"; exemple: grâce à ce forum, j'ai le plaisir de dialoguer avec des êtres intéressées par la précision de la langue ***.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Autre variante :
- s'il plaît à Dieu

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pohana

saintest66 said:


> 'grâce à Dieu' exprimerait vraiment le soulagement s'il était suivi d'un '!'. Évidemment, vous ne la confondez pas avec par exemple: "grâces soient rendues au Ciel!". La formule neutre indique que c'est par son entremise que quelque chose a été obtenu; c'est exactement le sens du joli et trop rare 'mediante' et ce que dit aussi l'expression française "grâce à"; exemple: grâce à ce forum, j'ai le plaisir de dialoguer avec des êtres intéressées par la précision de la langue



Bonjour:
  T'as raison saintest66, un détail, "mediante" n'est pas si rare, au fait chez nous (Vénézuéla) c'est très courant entrendre les présentateurs qui disent, en finissant leurs émissions: "hasta la próxima emisión, Dios mediante"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mon impression est que *Dios mediante* est une expression soutenue, presque littéraire, dont l'équivalent populaire est *si Dios quiere*.

Je ne suis pas très ferré en expressions divines mais je ne crois pas qu'il existe une équivalence formelle autre que *s'il plaît à Dieu* et *si Dieu le veut*. Je pense que *avec la grâce de Dieu* serait peut-être trop solennel.


----------



## jprr

Pohana said:


> Bonjour:
> T'as raison saintest66, un détail, "mediante" n'est pas si rare, au fait chez nous (Vénézuéla) *c'est très courant entrendre les présentateurs qui disent, en finissant leurs émissions: "hasta la próxima emisión, Dios mediante*"


Bonjour,
Cet usage (idem celui signalé par joa22co), qui relève plus d'un automatisme social, que d'une réelle croyance, a survécu aux Antilles, sous la forme "*si Dieu veut*". Il est rès courant d'entendre "bé à demain, si Dieu veut", sans que personne imagine vraiment qu'il pourrait ne pas vouloir.
_*Sans*_ complément qui fasse porter la volonté divine sur un objet particulier...

Si Dieu *le* veut... c'est déjà autre chose.


----------



## saintest66

Je reste persuadé que la meilleure expression pour traduire l'expression "Dios mediante" est "grâce à Dieu", car elle rend très exactement compte du moyen que suppose l'intercession divine pour obtenir quelque chose, elles sont aussi précises l'une  que l'autre. Je n'insiste pas sur le sens de "grâce à Dieu" qui s'est focalisé sur les moyens à la différence de "grâces" qui a la même origine (cf le gracias espagnol) mais qui s'est focalisé sur autre chose, le remerciement à l'intercession divine. "Si Dieu veut" ou "le veut" repose sur une toute puissance de Dieu qui laisse les sujets dans une sorte de fatalité de la volonté divine. Dios mediante insiste plutôt sur l'intervention divine sans préjuger de l'état des brebis. Bien sûr, ces expressions relèvent maintenant d'automatismes mais, après tout, puisqu'on s'acharne à traduire le plus près possible l'expression, il ne faut pas se gêner.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Chez nous (mes parents), on aurait plutôt employé la formule inverse : si le Diable ne s'en mêle pas. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches

Me permito intervenir en este hilo y pido disculpas si infrinjo de algún modo las normas del foro.

*Grâce à Dieu*_ : _*Deo Gratias - *Gracias a Dios. Se agradece al Señor que haya intervenido favorablemente y, para las personas muy creyentes, que haya escuchado sus plegarias. Cierto es que, en algunas ocasiones, se utiliza tal como lo indica Saintest66 pero, en mi opinión, no es correcto.

_*Dios mediante* : *Deo Volente - *_con la voluntad de Dios. Se espera que Dios nos otorgue su favor. Si Dieu le veut. Ou si le Diable (la fatalité ....) ne s’en mêle pas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Athos:

No infringes ninguna norma, estamos para debatir de esta expresión y es lo que estás haciendo.

Bisous,

Gévy (modératrice)


----------



## blink05

Pienso también que el sentido de "gracias a Dios" es distinto. Es agradable ver el elevado nivel de debate que se ha mantenido acá.

Sumo algunas ideas:

"Gracias a Dios" se utiliza una vez que se tiene la certeza. "Dios mediante" refleja la incertidumbre.

"Estaré retornando, dios mediante, la semana entrante"
- *Si *todo va bien, si Dios lo quiere, entonces volveré la semana entrante. --> incertidumbre, petición.

"Estaré retornando, gracias a Dios, la semana entrante"
- Es *seguro *que vuelvo la semana entrante, la intervención divina lo ha permitido. 



> "por su actuación activa."


En este caso no es "por su actuación activa", sino "si (condicional) existe la actuación activa de Dios". Se condiciona el resultado a la "mediación" de Dios. "*Moyenant la grâce de Dieu*". 
En "gracias a Dios", la mediación ya ha ocurrido.

Un ejemplo ligeramente trágico: En el caso de una persona con riesgo vital.
Si me dicen "Dios mediante, se va a recuperar", yo no puedo concluír que existirá recuperación.
Si me dicen "Gracias a Dios, se va a recuperar" concluyo que existe la certeza de que se va a recuperar.

Saludos.


----------

